

Circumventing Invasive Internet Surveillance with Carrier Pigeons  - llamataboot
http://www.laetusinpraesens.org/musings/pigeon.php

======
santosha
[http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt](http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt)

